# help wiring bridgeable amp to dual coil sub



## cmp517 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a pioneer 600 watt 4/3/2 bridgeable amp. At two channels it is rated for a 4-8 ohm speaker. I am connecting it to a 12 inch directed comp sub. The sub is a dual coil, each coil at 2 ohms. Now originally was going to wire each coil to each channel, but than realized that this would not be correct. The sub is rated at 800 watts rms, 1200 peak(I'm not 100% sure, might be 600 rms).The amp is 600 watt, 150 x 2. If I could somehow send 150 to each coil at 4 ohms that would be ideal, however I'm not sure that it is possible. What is the correct way to wire these two together.
Thanks for any and all suggestions,
cmp517


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cmp517 said:


> I have a pioneer 600 watt 4/3/2 bridgeable amp. At two channels it is rated for a 4-8 ohm speaker. I am connecting it to a 12 inch directed comp sub. The sub is a dual coil, each coil at 2 ohms. Now originally was going to wire each coil to each channel, but than realized that this would not be correct. The sub is rated at 800 watts rms, 1200 peak(I'm not 100% sure, might be 600 rms).The amp is 600 watt, 150 x 2. If I could somehow send 150 to each coil at 4 ohms that would be ideal, however I'm not sure that it is possible. What is the correct way to wire these two together.
> Thanks for any and all suggestions,
> cmp517



I think this will cover it for you, I have to link as it does not come from me.
The12volt.com
http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp?Q=1&I=22


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Depending how you wire it, either 1 ohm or 4 ohms, I guess you are going to have to find a pretty big amp to power it.

I havent seen many amps that can give 800WRMS at 4ohms stable.

Probably best off looking for a dedicated monoblock which can give you the juice you need at 1 ohm.


----------

